# Chat not available for Mac users?



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been attempting to use the chat functionality of the DBSTalk.com site for a while now and it simply doesn't work on my Mac I have attached some screenshots showing what I get.

I have the latest version of Firefox installed, Mac OS X 10.4.9 with all the updates (java included)

Can you help me figure out what's wrong?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

jstaffin said:


> I have been attempting to use the chat functionality of the DBSTalk.com site for a while now and it simply doesn't work on my Mac I have attached some screenshots showing what I get.
> 
> I have the latest version of Firefox installed, Mac OS X 10.4.9 with all the updates (java included)
> 
> Can you help me figure out what's wrong?


I have 10.4.9 too and used chat the other night without problems. I used Safari though.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been using Safari for the chat with no issues.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use Firefox and have no issues other that it being slow on CE nights. Make sure you have Java enabled


----------



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I use Firefox and have no issues other that it being slow on CE nights. Make sure you have Java enabled


Java in included as part of the operating system, I am not aware of a way to disable it, also all other java applications work properly. If you notice I am attempting to use both Safari and Firefox and both give me the same problem look at the screenshots.


----------



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

Phil T said:



> I have been using Safari for the chat with no issues.


The screenshots show that I have the same problems with safari as I do wtih Firefox


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

jstaffin said:


> Java in included as part of the operating system, I am not aware of a way to disable it, also all other java applications work properly. If you notice I am attempting to use both Safari and Firefox and both give me the same problem look at the screenshots.


under preferences/content


----------



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> under preferences/content


Yes Java is enabled, any other ideas?


----------



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

It ended up being a problem with my computer, I had to delete a hidden file from my home directory that must've been storing some prefs for java.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

jstaffin said:


> It ended up being a problem with my computer, I had to delete a hidden file from my home directory that must've been storing some prefs for java.


I thought only Windows users had these sorts of problems...


----------



## jstaffin (Sep 18, 2006)

AllieVi said:


> I thought only Windows users had these sorts of problems...


No kidding, I guess that's what you get for dealing with java, yippee it's cross-platform, oh wait, it sucks on all platforms!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

In case someone comes across this thread via a search (as I did)...

I had the chat room not completely loading with OS X 10.5.6 but works fine with the new 10.5.7.

Beyond that, I have no idea. Don't know if it was actually a fix or 'phase of the moon' who knows sort of thing. As was stated, Java is part of the OS and was enabled.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, to correct myself, it's not working. I get the chat screen, the list of people in the room, but I never see any posts. This is with Firefox. I'll try Safari and see if that's better, but I can't see why Java seems to work but I get no traffic in the room.
(It's 9:20 on Friday night.. there are 25 people in the room, they must be saying something...  )

And Safari works... hm.

I poked around in the Java advanced options in Firefox, and turned on the 'Let Javascript raise/lower windows' and now it works. No clue if that's really the answer or not. Let's see if works all night, because when I posted the previous post, it worked then, somehow, also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've tested the chat under Firefox on my Mac... I'm trying to remember, I did have a problem at first but can't remember what I did. I can't remember if it was a NoScript thing I needed to allow, or a Popup blocker I had to disable for this site... or a combination of both.


----------

